# R35........is this the first SMD conversion???



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Did a quick introduction but was only one response... 
And he asked what i have done to the R35 so here is a little preview, got to say the camera does NOT capture the full effect, looks absolutly stunning in flesh....

Has there been any others out there been done??? Been doing this to other makes of cars for years, but mine was the first R35 i have done....
What do you peeps think?? Chose blue as think it complements the carbon inside gives it a really crisp look.....





































And then did the R looks great lit up at night..


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Now that looks very cool. I really like the 'R' on the front!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You bastard!

Just when I thought my modding and fiddling was over......

I love it!

What exactly is involved? I assume taking trim apart and finding the leds and swapping them out?

Is this a competent DIY job?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks great, think it's good that the blue isn't too bright and it's just subtle there


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Am liking that alot!


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> You bastard!
> 
> Just when I thought my modding and fiddling was over......
> 
> ...


LOL..........

unless your very competent then i would advise dont attempt, there is only about 6 leds in the R35 the rest are smds ( surface mounted diodes ) which go down to the 0603 size and they are about 1.5mm in size very SMALL !! and they need to be soldered on to the circuit boards once all the parts have been stripped down, as said been dealing with circuit boards for years. not a standard diy solder jobbie in my opinion....
But if the individual feels confident give it a go, just remeber VERY expensive if you burn out some circuits...


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

SklyaFett said:


> Now that looks very cool. I really like the 'R' on the front!!


thx yea IMO stunning in flesh


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Reminds me of our Polo GTi.. The blue and red scheme that is. Does look very nice..

Not so sure about the 'R' lit up on the front though..


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I love the R being lit up, needs to be on a switch though and used to announce your presence


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

OldBob said:


> I love the R being lit up, needs to be on a switch though and used to announce your presence


Thx Bob..........

Think the R35 has its own presence without an R being lit up lol......


----------



## Lofvis (Nov 19, 2010)

Kadir said:


> Not so sure about the 'R' lit up on the front though..


+1

But the blue looks great


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

very nice mate - good effort, looks cracking!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

very nice!! and well done for being that little bit different, on a side note, what Carbon pieces have you gone with? looks like you have done the whole middle section, looks very nice!


----------



## hairyaardvark (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome work. I love the R actually .... would you consider doing this as a chargeable service for other owners?


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

really nice mate. do you offer this for sale? and can you do other colours?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*UDI*

Unique Definate Improvement. :bowdown1:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Good work, not a fan of the colour, reminds me of a golf.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

vxrcourt3 said:


> LOL..........
> 
> unless your very competent then i would advise dont attempt, there is only about 6 leds in the R35 the rest are smds ( surface mounted diodes ) which go down to the 0603 size and they are about 1.5mm in size very SMALL !! and they need to be soldered on to the circuit boards once all the parts have been stripped down, as said been dealing with circuit boards for years. not a standard diy solder jobbie in my opinion....
> But if the individual feels confident give it a go, just remeber VERY expensive if you burn out some circuits...


Wow, very nice! So how many hours did that take you?

Any closer shots of the R? Some have looked tacky with too few LEDs and look more like a Christmas decoration, but yours looks good in that shot.
But the rear R would get seen for longer!


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Great Work. Although it must be just me thinking this judging by all the other comments but why the hell would anyone want everything lit up in blue, it looks so much classier standard. Looks like the inside of a Golf. 

Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

What make is that carbon grill shroud above the grill opening?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

MCR..

gt-rr


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

T80 GTR said:


> really nice mate. do you offer this for sale? and can you do other colours?



yea suppose i could do this for someone else, and yes easy to do another colour than blue


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Heard there are a lot of dash illumination failures ?!? Mine is still 100% fine is this due to me changing the OE Smd 's to blue ???)))


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

That lighting is brilliant!


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

vxrcourt???
Didnt you do the vxr smd conversions a while back.
I was on vxronline. vxradam.
I seem to remember you getting the GTR!!
Good to know youve still got it:thumbsup:


----------



## Jose Aliling (Sep 9, 2013)

very nice mod mate!


----------



## vxrcourt3 (Dec 19, 2010)

AdamOGTR said:


> vxrcourt???
> Didnt you do the vxr smd conversions a while back.
> I was on vxronline. vxradam.
> I seem to remember you getting the GTR!!
> Good to know youve still got it:thumbsup:


Hi yes that is me lol done 100's of vxr's  how are you Adam


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

SklyaFett said:


> Now that looks very cool. I really like the 'R' on the front!!


+1 I'm liking that R a lot too :thumbsup:


----------



## AdamOGTR (Oct 23, 2011)

vxrcourt3 said:


> Hi yes that is me lol done 100's of vxr's  how are you Adam


I'm good thanks pal. How's life treating you? Still very good I hope ? You still got that Bathurst beast?


----------

